# Things I learned today - don't torch and then refrigerate Creme Brulee



## digigirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, okay it was yesterday.

Creme Brulee is not a dish you can make a day ahead.


----------



## Raine (Apr 14, 2005)

Why, what happened?  I've seen recipes that say you can make a day ahead.


----------



## digigirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Not this recipe, apparently.  It was my first try at creme brulee, and I'm sure there are different recipes.  I made it Tuesday night, used the broiler to caramelize the brown sugar on top - all good.  Creamy custard, crunchy top, very tasty.

So, I put them in the fridge.  Then when I pulled them out last night to serve - yucky, separated, kind of oily looking.  The flavor was still kind of okay, but the texture was now lumpy, separated and oily.  Yucky.  My boyfriend still ate his, but I threw mine away and just had the strawberries I had cut up to put on top with whipped cream.


----------



## eric (Apr 14, 2005)

digigirl said:
			
		

> used the broiler to caramelize the brown sugar on top - all good. Creamy custard, crunchy top, very tasty.


You can make creme brulee ahead of time.  Lasts a couple of days in the fridge.  You can't put it in the fridge after you put sugar and carmelize it.  You have to save it in the fridge as a custard.  Take it out when you need it, add your sugar, and carmelize.  You can get a brulee torch to carmelize the sugar so the heat is localized right on the sugar.


----------



## digigirl (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, I had a feeling that might have been it.  Next time I'll  know better!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah, it works very well if you keep them in the fridge, then take them out and toast the top as needed.  A blowtorch works very well for that.


----------



## digigirl (Apr 18, 2005)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> Yeah, it works very well if you keep them in the fridge, then take them out and toast the top as needed. A blowtorch works very well for that.


 
Yep, got a torch pretty high up on my very long list of Things I Really Need for My Kitchen!  

I didn't really get into cooking until the last 6 months or so, and here I am 38.  I'm so behind!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 18, 2005)

It's never to late to start.  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## htc (Apr 18, 2005)

Also never put the sugar on the cold custard ahead of time. I did this once thinking I could carmelize the next day at the location of the potluck. It turned to a wet syrup on top of my creme brulee...


----------

